# 1 wasn't good enough



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

i know this isnot a gto but its a pontiac and well its the gto's little brother so here ya go it is a vortec sc on a 2000 grand am gt"watch out gto dealer" :cheers :willy: steve


here ya guys go arty:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

what are you using to keep the drive shaft for the charger lubricated? It looks like its just clamped onto the motor.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Well you actually did it..... give us the #'s when you're done! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

big_mike said:


> what are you using to keep the drive shaft for the charger lubricated? It looks like its just clamped onto the motor.


the inside spinns now what you see outside the center section,ya it is held in by those clamps

gtodealer,what do ya mean i acually did it i don't bs anybody i say what i am gonna do "punk" where is my slp crap there slic?? :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

its a sealed shaft :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

For gods sake I've been waiting on pics.... and I'm waiting on SLP -slick- :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

who cares what the numbers are, I wanna know how your gonna drive that thing on a 195-70-14 tire !!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2005)

18's


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't see any resemblance to our Holdens.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I don't see any resemblance to our Holdens.


Forget the resemblance to our GTO's, He's got a huge problem. Looks like when he was doing the install, someone screwed the thing up. The engine's in there sideways. That'll never work. LOL.

Looks like a true rice eater is born. The doctors orders are to take two WRX's and enjoy the trip to work in the morning.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Forget the resemblance to our GTO's, He's got a huge problem. Looks like when he was doing the install, someone screwed the thing up. The engine's in there sideways. That'll never work. LOL.
> 
> Looks like a true rice eater is born. The doctors orders are to take two WRX's and enjoy the trip to work in the morning.


should be rwd like the aed grand am his is a blown iroc motor with a s/c on it 

aedcentral.com

they make gto stuff


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

What you all fail to realize is that he did this to the wifes car so she can quit her bitchin about having the slow car for soccer practice, PTA meetings, grocery store runs, getting kids from daycare, running errands and losing to every Miata and Prius on the road!

lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> What you all fail to realize is that he did this to the wifes car so she can quit her bitchin about having the slow car for soccer practice, PTA meetings, grocery store runs,getting kids from daycare
> , running errands and losing to every Miata and Prius on the road!
> 
> lol


i was cool with this till you sead "getting the kids from daycare" lol don't curse me or the "he did this to the wifes car so she can quit her bitchin" comment lol NOT MARRIED NOT PLANNING ON IT

YA KNOW IN SOME COUNTRY'S MARRIDGE IS A FORM OF PUNISHMENT?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1badgto said:


> i was cool with this till you sead "getting the kids from daycare" lol don't curse me or the "he did this to the wifes car so she can quit her bitchin" comment lol NOT MARRIED NOT PLANNING ON IT
> 
> YA KNOW IN SOME COUNTRY'S MARRIDGE IS A FORM OF PUNISHMENT?


So is incorrect spelling.... and incorrect grammer usage..... :lol: J/K Eddie, I like the install, very unique! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> So is incorrect spelling.... and incorrect grammer usage..... :lol: J/K Eddie, I like the install, very unique! :cheers


blah blah,does anybody listen to you steve? lol :willy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

1badgto said:


> i was cool with this *till* you *sead* "getting the kids from daycare" lol don't curse me or the "he did this to the wifes car so she can quit her bitchin" comment lol NOT MARRIED NOT PLANNING ON IT
> 
> YA KNOW IN SOME COUNTRY'S *MARRIDGE* IS A FORM OF PUNISHMENT?



ya know, it dont matter ya have poor grammar and spelling etiquette, what matters is that you now have a 300hp Grand Am that nobody will expect coming at them!

GREAT install !!! Now what can you do to a cavalier with the Ecotec? :cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

i wantoo no wy everone gits funnie about bad speeling and grammer anyways lol wuts the big deel?



besydes the tork stere will be so badd that it might brake yor rist.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

1badgto said:


> i was cool with this till you sead "getting the kids from daycare" lol don't curse me or the "he did this to the wifes car so she can quit her bitchin" comment lol NOT MARRIED NOT PLANNING ON IT
> 
> YA KNOW IN SOME COUNTRY'S MARRIDGE IS A FORM OF PUNISHMENT?


Fergy's #1 rule
The reason divorce is so expensive, it's worth it!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Groucho said:


> i wantoo no wy everone gits funnie about bad speeling and grammer anyways lol wuts the big deel?
> 
> 
> 
> besydes the tork stere will be so badd that it might brake yor rist.


Friend of mine just bought an 86 Olds Calais that someone did a 3.8l supercharged transplant in. Car runs low13's at 105-106 on street tires. He let a friend of ours drive the car back from Rochester to Pittsburgh. On the entrance ramp to 90 friend 2 decides to see what the car will do. The torque steer was so bad he almost wrecked the thing. Car has heads and cam, headers and the boost is bumped up. It's 275 whp.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Fergy's #1 rule
> The reason divorce is so expensive, it's worth it!


dukes of hazzard lol uncle jesse sead that when he was lighting bottles of moonshine throwing them at the cops arty: lol cops lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> i wantoo no wy everone gits funnie about bad speeling and grammer anyways lol wuts the big deel?
> 
> 
> 
> besydes the tork stere will be so badd that it might brake yor rist.


Ahhhhhhh, torque steer.... reminds me of the old SRT-4......


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Ahhhhhhh, torque steer.... reminds me of the old SRT-4......


i BEATa srt-4 yesterday :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

My wife's Volvo V70 wagon has only ~210hp, but that thing has _Gawdawful _ torque steer tendencies. It has the turning radius of the CVN-76 _U.S.S. Ronald Reagan_ as well.

This is why those recent GM offerings with V8s in FWD platforms crack me up. What's the point? _You're driving the wrong friggin wheels, dumbasses!_

The new Civic Si has a helical LSD that _supposedly_ all but eliminates that irritating bane of FWD cars...be interested in test driving one.

Let's also not forget that you can't engage in the joys of throttle-induced oversteer-- _throttle steering_-- in a FWD car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

the grand am is cool barely does any torque steer if any,

the gto as we all kno if you get into it it will turn sideways  i got into my gto the other day it kicked pretty good and traction control was on i was like where did this come from thats never happed that bad i was almost sideways ,kinda cool  

p.s. steve i type like crap cuz i kno it drivz you krazy"whitch is not hard to do but ya kno :seeya: :willy: :cheers "


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1badgto said:


> the grand am is cool barely does any torque steer if any,
> 
> the gto as we all kno if you get into it it will turn sideways  i got into my gto the other day it kicked pretty good and traction control was on i was like where did this come from thats never happed that bad i was almost sideways ,kinda cool
> 
> p.s. steve i type like crap cuz i kno it drivz you krazy"whitch is not hard to do but ya kno :seeya: :willy: :cheers "


I'M GOING TO FECKING KILL MYSELF IF YOU DON'T LEARN HOW TO SPELL AND TYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :willy: J/K


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> My wife's Volvo V70 wagon has only ~210hp, but that thing has _Gawdawful _ torque steer tendencies. It has the turning radius of the CVN-76 _U.S.S. Ronald Reagan_ as well.
> 
> This is why those recent GM offerings with V8s in FWD platforms crack me up. What's the point? _You're driving the wrong friggin wheels, dumbasses!_
> 
> ...


My girl has a MazdaSpeed Protege with a hylical limited slip, trust me when I say it doesn't help that much with torque steer......


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I'M GOING TO FECKING KILL MYSELF IF YOU DON'T LEARN HOW TO SPELL AND TYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :willy: J/K


leave me u'r car in u'r will btw u'r cell phone bloes,godda love verizion :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1badgto said:


> leave me u'r car in u'r will btw u'r cell phone bloes,godda love verizion :cheers


ME :shutme ..... please learn to type......hehehehe


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

1badgto said:


> leave me u'r car in u'r will btw u'r cell phone bloes,godda love verizion :cheers



Are you retarded?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Are you retarded?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Eddie's a good kid... he just doesn't know how to write or spell....... :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Eddie's a good kid... he just doesn't know how to write or spell....... :cheers



Yet he _drives?_


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Eddie's a good kid... he just doesn't know how to write or spell....... :cheers


right or squell? ohh by the way no i'm not etarded just lil slo lol but wit 1 quick ass car :willy: :seeya: steve would leave me his car 4.56 payment aswell lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Yet he _drives?_


thanks groucho i feel the love


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Yet he _drives?_


 :lol: ..... yeah, I know!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

...only in Texas... :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> ...only in Texas... :rofl:


Nope, he lives in Ohio........ :willy:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Nope, he lives in Ohio........ :willy:



Stop pissing on my punchlines.

Now...answer your email!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Stop pissing on my punchlines.
> 
> Now...answer your email!


ya steve is crappy on answering email try calling him thats even worse,btw grioucho :agree


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1badgto said:


> ya steve is crappy on answering email try calling him thats even worse,btw *grioucho* :agree


For gods sake, it's spelled out on the forum, it's not hard to look at his name and type it out! Try it.... G-R-O-U-C-H-O.... see, that wasn't so hard.
Groucho, you know I love ya... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> For gods sake, it's spelled out on the forum, it's not hard to look at his name and type it out! Try it.... G-R-O-U-C-H-O.... see, that wasn't so hard.
> Groucho, you know I love ya... :lol:


steve loves everybody that spends$ with him thats y he luvez me s00000000000 "0's not o's"he he :willy: much i spend alot 0 cash with 0 steve-0 

besises i got alil dirt 2 hold over steves head soo he has 2 ki$$ my a$$


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1badgto said:


> steve loves everybody that spends$ with him thats y he luvez me s00000000000 "0's not o's"he he :willy: much i spend alot 0 cash with 0 steve-0
> 
> besises i got alil dirt 2 hold over steves head soo he has 2 ki$$ my a$$


....dirt..... what dirt, you live in Ohio for gods sake! J/K


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

people reallllllllly realllllly like u'r car steve thats all i godda say bought that  and you made her do that aswell showing her u'r bleeep then she  :lol: and sead u'r 1 funny guy. <~~~ look a period wow grammer lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1badgto said:


> people reallllllllly realllllly like u'r car steve thats all i godda say bought that  and you made her do that aswell showing her u'r bleeep then she  :lol: and sead u'r 1 funny guy. <~~~ look a period wow grammer lol


Hehehehe, yep you don't forget sh*t do you........


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Hehehehe, yep you don't forget sh*t do you........



who'z you'r daddy beyotch :cheers


----------

